# Green Day



## kittybearbop (Jan 6, 2008)

This post as been deleted by the original poster.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jan 6, 2008)

Gorgeous, MAC needs a matte green. Lovely and thanks!


----------



## meiming (Jan 6, 2008)

very simple but lovely. you're gorgeous too!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice look!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Jan 6, 2008)

You're right, this was "quick and easy," but great,
nonetheless.  Thanks so much!  You look lovely!


----------



## breathless (Jan 7, 2008)

this is gorgeous!


----------



## XShear (Jan 7, 2008)

Lovely! Thank you!


----------



## Jot (Jan 7, 2008)

really pretty and simple. lovely thanks!


----------



## Myosotis (Jan 7, 2008)

I love greens! Thanks for posting this, it is a very pretty look. 
Does anybody have suggestions for MAC substitutes?


----------



## kittybearbop (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Myosotis* 

 
_I love greens! Thanks for posting this, it is a very pretty look. 
Does anybody have suggestions for MAC substitutes?_

 
Thanks!

As for MAC substitutes, I think the pigments are your best bet to find a "green-green".

For the matte green, I would blend together True Chartreuse with Matte Green, or Primary Yellow with Matte Green just to get a more mossy/yellowy green.

For the shimmery green, I would use Sea Green eyeshadow.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 13, 2008)

your eyes look awesomely gorgeous!


----------



## tanbelina (Jan 14, 2008)

stunnnnning. I'm in love with the color and the shape of your eyes!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice, I'm going to try this!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 29, 2008)

you are so pretty, thanks for this


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 4, 2008)

Simple and easy! Just what I need for everyday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks!


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 5, 2008)

a nice and simple look


----------



## fingie (Feb 7, 2008)

pretty!


----------

